# Wasp beetle in crested gecko viv



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

Well just posted in the lizard section about this and was advised to post in here as well. anyway iv just found two of these little beetles in my new crestie viv and am a little worried....I think they are wasp beetles and am worried that they may not be the best things to have near my crestie!!! She does not really go for live food so I doubt she's eaten any but to put my mind at ease a little was woondering if anyone knows if they are toxic? anyway not sure what to do I think I know which plant they may have come in on so will remove it and wash the roots off. here is a pic of the beetles any help much appreciated!!!!










Many thanks, 

Adam


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

No beetle expert but I have never heard of longhorns being toxic so unless they developed in toxic wood and sequestered toxins from the host plant I doubt it.


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks : victory: iv read up a bit about them and am a little less worried now!! will still try and get rid of them tho lol


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

adw said:


> Thanks : victory: iv read up a bit about them and am a little less worried now!! will still try and get rid of them tho lol


Be nice to them


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

The colours on it indicate that it is probably pretty harmless, ie. "damn, I'm a proper sissy! Maybe if I dress like a wasp that might scare them..."


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

Lol I will be nice to them lol they are currently in a takeaway tub..... contemplating keeping them as pets :blush: will probably just release them somewhere away from the house tomorrow.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

that's illegal.. you can't release non natives, into the wild here. are they native to the uk?


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

if you dont want them ill have them  look fab


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

yes wasp bettles are native to the uk


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Lukethegecko said:


> yes wasp bettles are native to the uk


wow.. where abouts? i've not seen them in Kent, how big are they?


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> wow.. where abouts? i've not seen them in Kent, how big are they?


not too sure... ive never seen one... and kent has alot of species


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Wasp Beetles - Clytus arietis - UK Safari


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

Yep as mentioned they are uk natives  this is the first time iv seen them tho.


----------



## TommyBurt (Dec 14, 2009)

i have seen quite a few of these recently


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

it's the time of year for adults to be about


----------



## TommyBurt (Dec 14, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> it's the time of year for adults to be about


i have to say their mimicry is quite effective only opon second glance did i realise it was a beetle and not a wasp i withdrew my hand quite quickly away from the bin bag i was putting the hedge trimmings in :lol2:


----------



## CreepyCrawler (Jul 11, 2010)

I'd keep them since they're not doing any harm ... and they're stunning little beetles :mf_dribble:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Im not sure the ones featured are native, dont they come in off the cork bark from elsewhere?
The only native wasp looking longhorn i know of sort of has a 31 marking on its back.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Just been browsing, these ones look more like yours and not our UK species, so no, dont release it.

Google Image Result for http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_rj45jCYKGJs/S-BfnMYKMhI/AAAAAAAAB6c/0Ya3suvTnIQ/s1600/IMG_7764-Clytus-arietis.jpg

Google Image Result for http://www.snatur.dk/images/10jun03et.jpg

http://www.pereto.info/images/fauna/Clytus arietis (f.).JPG


----------

